# 2.1 System Evaluation, and Powered Sub+Receiver needed



## Luckyman (Mar 5, 2008)

I was hoping some tested minds could evaluate my potential purchases for flaws and/or mis-guidance.

My intentions are for home audio and music playback. Everything I found was from my searches.

I would like to use these Level THREE Bookshelf Speakers from HTD

For the subwoofer, I am thinking something along the lines of the Level TWO Powered Subwoofer. However thats a bit more then I wanted to spend for the subwoofer. 

In terms of receiver, I would like something with HDMI inputs/outputs with a $400 budget. Maybe this Onkyo TX-SR605?

So, what are your ideas and comments?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I went oldschool and got a Yamaha RX-V800 off audiogon for $235 shipped. Best decision I made in a while.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

its_bacon12 said:


> I went oldschool and got a Yamaha RX-V800 off audiogon for $235 shipped. Best decision I made in a while.


That's not a bad idea....plus, with the money he saves he could buy the HT sub I have for sale!


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

For 2.1 I'd do the Jamo 605 (available from amazon), the HK 3940 reciever, and a DIY sub.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i got 4 htd level three towers for 200 dollars, they sound pretty good!

but i think i got the model before the new ones they have...
it doesnt have no ribbon tweets, still pretty cheap


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm also selling a receiver. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45071


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Luckyman said:


> I was hoping some tested minds could evaluate my potential purchases for flaws and/or mis-guidance.
> 
> My intentions are for home audio and music playback. Everything I found was from my searches.
> 
> ...


looks like nice speakers and sub for cheap.

looks can be deceiving tho.

id find out (search the www for reviews) what 'cheaper' speakers and subs have been popular over the last 18 months and get those instead.

often the best sounding equipment looks plain, and the great looking stuff sounds horrible.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

If your looking in the range of $300 for speakers and $300 for sub, here's what I'd be getting:

Speakers

Sub

eD is suprisingly (to some) highly regarded in HT, especially the subs. AV123 is great also.

I suggest these because I know nothing of the ones you mentioned and I know these are great for the money.

Oh and, did I mention my receiver was for sale?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^I know there is a lot of people who hate on them but the HT stuff is really decent equipment. That sub I was talking about before uses their components and it's done well for me.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

how do you setup a 2.1 system with only a 2ch integrated amp and a cd player?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

mojako said:


> how do you setup a 2.1 system with only a 2ch integrated amp and a cd player?


2 = 2 speakers, 1 = sub.

= 2.1

2 speakers and 1 sub.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

sorry let me rephrase my question.. how do you hookup 2 speakers + sub to a 2ch integrated amp?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a powered sub like the one he listed might help 

http://www.htd.com/cabinet-speakers/powered-subwoofers/Level-TWO-Powered-Subwoofer_4

a Tee in the left channel would work as far as signal


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

i see. So you hook up the amp to the sub, then the sub to the stereo speakers. Must find similar subs.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Go for a pair of Paradigm Atoms or larger.

Excellent bang for the buck.


----------

